# Which Bianchi to Buy??????



## biggar (Aug 9, 2009)

I own a MINT condition Bianchi Project 5. At least it was mint until my car was struck from behind and the bike severely damages. It was the better quality bike out of two Bianchis that I own (the other bike is also in mint condition). Anyway, bicycles have changes a little since 1993 when I purchased the Project 5. My insurance will pay for replacement. Which Bianchi should I purchase. I am no limited to steel. I was thinking of a Via Nirone Tiagra Compact or a Camaleonte V.

The trouble is that the Project 5 was described as a mountain bike back in 1993. Mountain bikes have changes markedly and the Project 5 now resembles a cross with a little more road thrown in - would you agree?

I have to decide this week so that I can wrangle with my insurance company.


----------



## seattleguy (Mar 8, 2008)

*Bianchi Project 5 comment*

Bummer about your bike getting decimated. Is the frame salvageable at all or is it toast? 

I own a P5 also, and would say having looked into modern cross and MTB and road bikes, that it's more cross in the front end, having a longer, wider fork that is more cross than even some cross bikes, but a longer chain stays than your average cross bike, making the rear more like an average HT MTB. Although I've had mine set up with 23c road tires and road drop bars, it's definitely not as nimble as a standard road frame, most of which have a 72/73 degree head tube angle and a 43 or 45 rake fork, where as the P5 has a 50 rake. 

Regardless, if could be considered a touring frame also.


----------



## biggar (Aug 9, 2009)

*Got My Bianchi*

Well, I went ahead and bought a Bianchi Nirone 105 mixed. I have only ridden it for four days but I can tell you that I am incredibly pleased already. I have never owned a bike that is a "nimble" as you put it. I swapped out the dropped bars fro straight bars because I ride in the city much of the time. That's probably a heresy to many of you folk. I figure that once I get used to it I might switch back to drop bars.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I need a Bianchi for miles, not speed.

Got back into cycling two years ago and bought a Specialized Allez Double as an entry level bike. Well, I've gotten into it big-time and ride a lot of Century's and such. The Allez has been great, but I think I'm ready for an upgrade and am considering a Bianchi.

So what would be best? I'm thinking a C2C of some kind, but I'm not "made of money" - so which way do I go?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Got mine as well!

Just took delivery of a all carbon 928 with Campy Chorus gruppo - built from a 2005 frame and a 2007 drivetrain - got it for much less than the newer equivalent would have taken me for ( and which I probably would not have gotten as I was priced out of that market).

Looking forward to the first long ride!


----------

